# Looking to buy used model 96...help please..



## xlur8ed (Apr 25, 2006)

Greetings,

I am looking to purchase my first handgun ever, and was pointed by the salesman to a model 96 with the lasergrip site. The gun appeared to look very clean and well taken care of with the exception of one of the rear sights has a little ding. The price is $550 with the site used. 

My question for everyone/anyone is:
a) Is this a good/reliable handgun (I have found mixed reviews and many complaints of jamming)

b) Is buying a used gun foolish?

c) Is this a good handgun to start off with? I plan to pretty much use it for fun in the country shooting up cans etc, not competing, and not planning to carry or use for protection.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I know NOTHING about handguns, and don't want to be taken to the cleaners on a $550 purchase. 

Thank you guys in advance!!

ps. Is there anything I need to look at on the gun that could tell me that it may have issues?!?


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

A: Yes it is a good reliable handgun. I have a 96 INOX and I shoot it at least 3 times a week and I have not had a problem yet.
B: No. If the gun is in great shape then it is not a foolish decision
C: Can't really answer that one. I started off with the 96 whereas most start off with a 92 or another 9mm handgun. Best thing to do is to go to a range where you can rent guns. Rent various caliber guns and shoot them and see what best suits you.

$550 is a really good deal on a 96 that has laser grips already installed and only has one little mark on it. I'd jump at that in a heartbeat.

As far as looking at the gun. Just do a good visual inspection. Rack the slide to see if pulls back smooth and freely. Look for chips or gouges on the gun and inside the gun. Particularly by the feed ramp where the bullets are fed into the chamber. If you dont find any dents and dings on it and the slide moves smooth and freely, I'd say go for it.


----------

